# Bulldozer Overclocking Guide (Performance Scaling Charts, max OCs)LN2 Results coming!



## rubicsphere

Amazing guide man! For all those getting BD this should be immensely helpful. +rep


----------



## Derek1387

Wow.. almost 5.3ghz....

I wonder how it runs OC'd compared to everything else....besides heating the house.


----------



## omni_vision

was a good guide until i saw this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15285303*
> Stability is subjective at best, one guy might say his system is stable with 3 hours of IBT, another with 12, and another with 24. Each will tell each other either your isn't totally stable or that you over did it. Personally i think whatever you do i fine, i don't care if you call it stable, it has nothing to do with me. BUT please note that overclocking in general isn't meant to be stable. One day your system will be good, a week down and its not at the same voltage, because you ran it at 70C with 1.5v on air, and it passed IBT for 24 hours straight.


----------



## Sin0822

it is subjective man. What is stable to you isn't stable to someone else. i am not putting down torture testing your CPU, in fact you should. Just Overclocking isn't something that will result in 100% stability ever, that is what I am trying to say.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15285633*
> it is subjective man. What is stable to you isn't stable to someone else. i am not putting down torture testing your CPU, in fact you should. Just Overclocking isn't something that will result in 100% stability ever, that is what I am trying to say.


if its not 100% stable 24/7 365 its not stable


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Great guide, ive been curious how HT and CPU-NB overclocking helped, it certainly makes a difference with the old architecture.


----------



## radaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15285633*
> it is subjective man. What is stable to you isn't stable to someone else. i am not putting down torture testing your CPU, in fact you should. Just Overclocking isn't something that will result in 100% stability ever, that is what I am trying to say.


so true Sin:thumb:

any way, great OCing results and very cool guide.thanks


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision;15285602*
> was a good guide until i saw this


What do you mean by that?
Overclocking to stability is subjective across many different people. Some say, 24hrs Prime or ****. Others say 10 runs IBT or LinX and your good. Glass half full? or Half Empty?
Just all depends on the person experience and what they are comfortable with using the knowledge they have learned.
Also, torturing your CPU for extended periods at high temps. Will severely degrade your CPU. What used to only take X.XX vcore, now needs that bump to stay "stable"

Its a very thorough overclocking guide. Can easily guide newcomers to BD chip to getting more out of there chip. He also went into detail about differences between HT speeds, NB speeds, and how they varied to find that sweet spot. Or which was better for X bench but worse for Y bench. How those speeds affected outcomes, along with memory speeds to outcome.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Good write up think that sold me!

Big rep!

Sticky!


----------



## knunez

nice guide + rep really helpful

btw, how well does the 6 core BD scale against the 2500k?

and are there any FX-6100 reviews? all I see is FX-8--- reviews


----------



## Deathclaw

good work, and pretty soon at that, you got urself some rep points


----------



## rivaldog

That was fast







lol This makes me lean towards bulldozer over Thuban, but some are saying Thuban performs just as well as BD in most gaming aspects and BD isn't worth the cost over Thuban. Which ever one will have less chance of bottlenecking higher end GPU's or mid-end crossfire (like 6870's in XFire) will be what I go for. Nice guide man, great work.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Subbed, so I can read later.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision;15285710*
> if its not 100% stable 24/7 365 its not stable


Go easy on him, he doesn't know how to OC


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision;15285710*
> if its not 100% stable 24/7 365 its not stable


if you want that then buy a server and shut up.

Consumer products will never be as reliable.


----------



## iCrap

How did that one guy get 8ghz? or was that fake?


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision;15285710*
> if its not 100% stable 24/7 365 its not stable


lol if you want 100% stable dont overclock is very simple, when you overclock you trade stability for performance there is no inbetween.
go buy a server is you want stable.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

it's so







when some people talk about stability.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15286302*
> How did that one guy get 8ghz? or was that fake?


A few guys have done it, and it was done on LN2 and LHe.


----------



## linkin93

5 stars and subbed


----------



## Disturbed117

Are you gonna do a live stream of your ln2 run sin?


----------



## Erick

May i ask what kind of temps were you getting when using 1.536v and what kind of load for that temp?


----------



## onestack

VN OC guide informative and thorough. Maybe since it Oc's so well we can keep up with the intel guys even if its not as fast at stock currently.


----------



## foxrena

Great guide! +1









It's interesting finding that the benchmarks scale with HTT(FSB) even cpu is at the same frequency. It seems higher HTT is better for performance according to your results.
But why in your optimal OC, you choose 236 HTT instead of something higher?


----------



## munaim1

Subbed to read later. Great job sin


----------



## SCollins

I have a question, since someone is benchmarking and they have a chip. Can you try down clocking to say 2.6ghz ?? I just want to see something.Pick a particularly heavily threaded benchmark to. Something with lots and lot of threads and a heavy fpu workload.


----------



## fishhawk

Nice thread, and pretty dam good job for putting it out so fast. Good results too.
And your right %100 on talking about how and why AMD put this chip out they way it sits. My 15 years of ocing and building rigs could not have said it better. +rep!!!!

P.S. And they sure are selling out fast all over the place. AMD is smilin no matter what the bench marks say. lol


----------



## LBear

Great guide +1


----------



## mclarenfung

great...
this information is great


----------



## mav2000

Thanks, very informative and great OCing. Will help a lot of new users. I just wish Giga used a UEFI bios..


----------



## CTM Audi

Not sure if its been posted anywhere here, but can you tell me if the Gig BIOS allows specific core locking with BD like the CHV?
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275873-AMD-FX-quot-Bulldozer-quot-Review-(4)-!exclusive!-Excuse-for-1-Threaded-Perf


----------



## Sin0822

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043675

its embarrassing. lol, but hey its a PB, and I am really tired, so I am happy tho, first time hitting 7ghz! yaya!


----------



## ToxicAdam

wrong thread


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15288365*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043675
> 
> its embarrassing. lol, but hey its a PB, and I am really tired, so I am happy tho, first time hitting 7ghz! yaya!


Yay! Congrats. Very nice guide.







Subbed!


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15288365*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043675
> 
> its embarrassing. lol, but hey its a PB, and I am really tired, so I am happy tho, first time hitting 7ghz! yaya!


lol 7Ghz!!! nice OC!!!


----------



## Krahe

Great guide Sin, your efforts are apprieciated and will be a great help to all who have this board, and grats on the 7ghz.


----------



## mxthunder

Great guide!
I think the most interesting part was about the LLC in the BIOS for the UD7.
I would be one happy camper if they gave me LLC options in a new BIOS.


----------



## bajer29

Subbed and Rep'd, thanks for this amazing guide!


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sin0822;15288365*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043675
> 
> its embarrassing. Lol, but hey its a pb, and i am really tired, so i am happy tho, first time hitting 7ghz! Yaya!


damn!!!!!!


----------



## Don Karnage

Can someone link me to Gapo's bulldozer results?


----------



## sweffymo

Would you be able to run [email protected] PPD tests across a couple of different OCs?

Preferably at max stable OC.


----------



## Sin0822

yea I will see waht i can do, i did and LN2 run last night, i just want the board to dry out, i didn't intend teh session to go as long as it did, and there was a ton of condesation building up on the opposite side of the memory DIMMs, so i need to let it dry out before i power it up again. But this weekend i don't think it will be in use for LN2 benching, as I'm waiting for some thermal paste to come in that will allow lower temps, so I can run longer tests for you guys.

Also some users asked for a power draw test, i will do that with my 8-pin CPU ESP current/watt monitor teamed with a wall socket watt monitor, so see how much power the system and the CPU itself is pulling based on calculations with those two.

That guide is going to be a work in progress, as more things to come light i will post them up, and ill run a few things. You want [email protected] PPD test, i think i can do that. How long you want me to run it at each OC?

Also someone asked for just pure multiplier scaling with no change in anything else so i will add that as well.


----------



## regimen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision;15285710*
> if its not 100% stable 24/7 365 its not stable


So you're saying we should run a stress test for an entire year to ensure stability? Wait....But that could wreck any CPU, even at stock clocks. So I'm confused. Can you please explain to the class how we can successfully measure and guarantee 24x7x365 stability under any circumstances? I'm quite interested to see how this might be done without damaging something in the process. Also, it would be nice to be able to actually use and enjoy our computers after this testing, but according to this requirement, that doesn't sound like an option....

To OP: great guide! Getting my 8120 tomorrow, so hoping for some good fun


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15299253*
> So you're saying we should run a stress test for an entire year to ensure stability? Wait....But that could wreck any CPU, even at stock clocks. So I'm confused. Can you please explain to the class how we can successfully measure and guarantee 24x7x365 stability under any circumstances? I'm quite interested to see how this might be done without damaging something in the process. Also, it would be nice to be able to actually use and enjoy our computers after this testing, but according to this requirement, that doesn't sound like an option....


It's called [email protected] or any other distributed computing project that runs your CPU @ 100% load for as long as you want to run it. (in some cases people run their systems 24/7)


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15298368*
> yea I will see waht i can do, i did and LN2 run last night, i just want the board to dry out, i didn't intend teh session to go as long as it did, and there was a ton of condesation building up on the opposite side of the memory DIMMs, so i need to let it dry out before i power it up again. But this weekend i don't think it will be in use for LN2 benching, as I'm waiting for some thermal paste to come in that will allow lower temps, so I can run longer tests for you guys.
> 
> Also some users asked for a power draw test, i will do that with my 8-pin CPU ESP current/watt monitor teamed with a wall socket watt monitor, so see how much power the system and the CPU itself is pulling based on calculations with those two.
> 
> That guide is going to be a work in progress, as more things to come light i will post them up, and ill run a few things. You want [email protected] PPD test, i think i can do that. How long you want me to run it at each OC?
> 
> Also someone asked for just pure multiplier scaling with no change in anything else so i will add that as well.












I kind of want to see -bigadv numbers, but plain old SMP is more important.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz;15299314*
> It's called [email protected] or any other distributed computing project that runs your CPU @ 100% load for as long as you want to run it. (in some cases people run their systems 24/7)


I do. On my CPU and GTS450.


----------



## Sin0822

ok so I am not so into F2H but I know how it works. how long do you want it run?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Yeah that's why different people have different opinions of what is "stable". To you and others it's crank it up to max to get a screenshot or quick run. To others it's, I need the system 100% stable when it is being stressed by whatever program.

For me, I need it to be 24/7 stable because otherwise I run the risk of the program that I'm running hangs or crashes the system and I lose hours and hours of time by having a crashed/idle system.

Either way, I also enjoy seeing how far people can take their system be it max overclock, regardless of stability.


----------



## Sin0822

that is why i said stability is subjective.


----------



## iamwardicus

Question if someone does work on overclocking their BD and has a killawatt meter or something. Can you turn off cores 1, 3, 5, 7, and see what the power draw is - and see if you can get a higher stable overclock by disabling 1/2 the cores and better benchmarks? I'd like to see a user review with some numbers based off of: http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/1141348-dgs-ns-fx-8150p-yields-up.html <-- that news thread.

to OP - Nice Guide!







It's nice to see someone giving good advice for those that have gotten Bulldozer


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15299508*
> ok so I am not so into F2H but I know how it works. how long do you want it run?


Just enough frames that it can calculate a PPD.

Make sure you make a note of which work unit you're running.

Edit: You should use the version 6 SMP client, using HFM to monitor the PPD. A good guide for setting that up can be found here. (You can ignore the TrayIt part.)

You don't need a passkey to test the PPD using HFM but you won't actually get those kind of points unless you have one, if that matters.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15299253*
> so you're saying we should run a stress test for an entire year to ensure stability? Wait....but that could wreck any cpu, even at stock clocks. So i'm confused. Can you please explain to the class how we can successfully measure and guarantee 24x7x365 stability under any circumstances? I'm quite interested to see how this might be done without damaging something in the process. Also, it would be nice to be able to actually use and enjoy our computers after this testing, but according to this requirement, that doesn't sound like an option....


[email protected] 24/7/365...


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;15304311*
> Just enough frames that it can calculate a PPD.
> 
> Make sure you make a note of which work unit you're running.
> 
> Edit: You should use the version 6 SMP client, using HFM to monitor the PPD. A good guide for setting that up can be found here. (You can ignore the TrayIt part.)
> 
> You don't need a passkey to test the PPD using HFM but you won't actually get those kind of points unless you have one, if that matters.


thanks ill work on it this weekend


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15299253*
> So you're saying we should run a stress test for an entire year to ensure stability?


nope but if your pc bsods/ctd ever its unstable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15285303*
> because you ran it at 70C with 1.5v on air, and it passed IBT for 24 hours straight.


I have a have a problem w/ that... stable also includes temp... if you not running a reasonable temp w/ your oc then its not stable.

AMD/Intel both state max temps for their cpu's

ie: my Phenom II x4 should stay below 62C... if i can run at 4.5Ghz w/ 1.55v n pass prime95 and IBT for X amount, but i do go to 63C that is unstable. now i lower clocks to 4Ghz @ 1.45v and i pass same stress test w/ a max temp of 55C that is stable(>62C)

fyi prime95 max temp 12 hour run for me is 53C, BF3 55C, so prime 95 is not a good way to test how hot your cpu will get. ITB is much better for that(58C)
i go w/ prime95 for clock stablility and ITB for heat stability

yes you can say stability is relative depending on the persons definition... but if that pc ever craps out his definition failed.


----------



## sweffymo

BD starts to throttle to reduce temps at around 81C IIRC, so 70 should be fine.

Also, you can't say that if a PC breaks it's the user's fault. Things just happen sometimes.


----------



## mad0314

It would be interesting to see the effects of OCing on cache latency.


----------



## Cool Vibrations

Sin, can you please list your settings that you used to get to this:









I have the same exact board and cooler and I'm having trouble breaking 4.5ghz.


----------



## Evil Penguin

^^^ But do you have LLC enabled?


----------



## Cool Vibrations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15328025*
> ^^^ But do you have LLC enabled?


F5 Bios doesn't have a setting that lets me enable/disable it.


----------



## Rebelord

As stated, he was using a non public bios that had LLC. However, he did continue and repeated the overclock using F5 Bios. You might have to adjust voltages a bit more to get to the sweet spot.


----------



## amd-dude

When i get my 8150 I'll be using this guide BIG UPS


----------



## Cool Vibrations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord;15333731*
> As stated, he was using a non public bios that had LLC. However, he did continue and repeated the overclock using F5 Bios. You might have to adjust voltages a bit more to get to the sweet spot.


Aw man, it's already at 1.6v and it's still not stable. I think my H100 must be defective or something.


----------



## Rebelord

Unless your temps are outrageous, what would your H100 have to do with stability?


----------



## Sin0822

hey, yes i used a non public BIOS, but expect BIOSes like that as well as some more stuff coming to light in the next few weeks. I requested that BIOS for LN2 clocking, I couldn't help myself lol:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048489

it might be a tiny bit longer than this weekend. As i tired the board today, it lit up, but then shut down, so it might need to dry a bit more.

What i saw in my same thread in another forums is that prime95 stresses BD much more than IBT, like sandy bridge is better stress tested with P95 than IBT. So I will add that to my guide as well.
I am doing a little thing on Ln2 cooling as well to add to my guide, as well as what you guys have asked.

BTW for that 5ghz i used NB of 1.2v, CPUNB of 1.3v, CPUv as what you see with LLC. HT Link and CPU NB were kept low, like at 2300mhz


----------



## mystikalrush

Thanks for the guide, will use for my 8150 tomorrow.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15337578*
> What i saw in my same thread in another forums is that prime95 stresses BD much more than IBT, like sandy bridge is better stress tested with P95 than IBT. So I will add that to my guide as well.
> I am doing a little thing on Ln2 cooling as well to add to my guide, as well as what you guys have asked.
> 
> BTW for that 5ghz i used NB of 1.2v, CPUNB of 1.3v, CPUv as what you see with LLC. HT Link and CPU NB were kept low, like at 2300mhz


The newest version of LinX has AVX support if you have Win7 SP1, which gets about 10C hotter then the old Linx or Prime95 does. Also reports very large gains in Gflops.


----------



## CTM Audi

Trying to test out my 8120 with the F5 BIOS. No matter what I do, it throttles back to 2.8Ghz when stress testing. All power saving stuff is off, turbo and CPB are off, C1E, C6, CNQ, all that is off.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15350717*
> Trying to test out my 8120 with the F5 BIOS. No matter what I do, it throttles back to 2.8Ghz when stress testing. All power saving stuff is off, turbo and CPB are off, C1E, C6, CNQ, all that is off.


If your throttling, its temps. BD follows same temp rules a Thubans, if not tighter. Dont want to be hitting 60*, because it will throttle.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord;15351322*
> If your throttling, its temps. BD follows same temp rules a Thubans, if not tighter. Dont want to be hitting 60*, because it will throttle.


Its not temps, it throttles at stock with an H60 and 47C max load temp. Its an issue with Gig boards.


----------



## mav2000

Like some of the 8xx series AMD boards throttled the P II thuban line I would guess. This has more to do with the vrm/nb temps. Do you have a good fan directing air on this area?

Also, I normally take off the mobo heatsink and re fit the area with better quality thermal paste and thermal pads. This seems to reduce the temps a lot, as the thermal material used sometimes sucks.

try it out if you can. I have never had an RMA issue with doing this...


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> It is worth pointing out that the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 has no bios setting to disable APM (Application Power Management). Without this disabled, the motherboard will maintain the TDP limit when overclocking or overvolting above the limits. As a result APM will throttle some of the cores back to lower Pstates during heavy, multithreaded workloads reducing performance.


http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx-8150-black-edition-8-core-review-with-gigabyte-990fxa-ud7/24/

Its an issue with Gig boards, the BIOSes just arent good yet. Ironicaly, same issue Im having with my MSI Z68A-GD80 G3, keeps throttling when OCing, but at least it only throttles down to 4.2Ghz instead of 2.8 lol.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15337578*
> hey, yes i used a non public BIOS, but expect BIOSes like that as well as some more stuff coming to light in the next few weeks. I requested that BIOS for LN2 clocking, I couldn't help myself lol:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048489
> 
> it might be a tiny bit longer than this weekend. As i tired the board today, it lit up, but then shut down, so it might need to dry a bit more.
> 
> What i saw in my same thread in another forums is that prime95 stresses BD much more than IBT, like sandy bridge is better stress tested with P95 than IBT. So I will add that to my guide as well.
> I am doing a little thing on Ln2 cooling as well to add to my guide, as well as what you guys have asked.
> 
> BTW for that 5ghz i used NB of 1.2v, CPUNB of 1.3v, CPUv as what you see with LLC. HT Link and CPU NB were kept low, like at 2300mhz


Pleeeease tell me we will get LLC!!!


----------



## SkunkBudz

Great stuff ! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cool Vibrations

Quote:


> Too much voltage will HURT performance, don't use brute force like all the Bulldozer reviews, it doesn't take 1.5v for 4.5ghz. So please, walk down the voltages!!!!!!!!


This definitely cannot be applied to my chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord;15337206*
> Unless your temps are outrageous, what would your H100 have to do with stability?


Well if it's not my temps, I must have gotten a bad chip because it's not stable at all. I'm running 4Ghz @ 1.4v and I've been getting BSODs nonstop. Only way to keep it stable is to raise it to 1.5v. I have copied Sin's settings exactly and it won't boot unless I put it in 1.6v. Running Corsair CMGTX3s so these settings are a walk in the park for them. Not sure what else can be done. Hard drive is definitely not responsible for the crashes as it isn't an SSD.

On the bright side, all of this won't matter anyway because I'm going to run my chip at 1.6v. 8170 is coming out next year so all I have to do is make it last 4-5 months. If this dies within the next month, I'm upgrading to an SB-E.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15351719*
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx-8150-black-edition-8-core-review-with-gigabyte-990fxa-ud7/24/
> 
> Its an issue with Gig boards, the BIOSes just arent good yet. Ironicaly, same issue Im having with my MSI Z68A-GD80 G3, keeps throttling when OCing, but at least it only throttles down to 4.2Ghz instead of 2.8 lol.


That explains the 2.8GHz downclock.
*sigh*

So now we need LLC and an option to disable APM.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15362926*
> That explains the 2.8GHz downclock.
> *sigh*
> 
> So now we need LLC and an *option to disable APM*.


According to this post, APM can be disabled in AMD OverDrive. It's weird that the option isn't there in BIOS yet, but maybe this workaround will work in the meantime.

And yes, LLC is a must. I really hope that Gigabyte makes it publicly available soon.


----------



## Gillos

"I will use this information when I get my Bulldozer in - thanks for the info!"

.


----------



## 66racer

Nice write up but with that cooler and 1.58v what were temps? Its so hard staying under 55-56c on prime lol


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi;15351719*
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx-8150-black-edition-8-core-review-with-gigabyte-990fxa-ud7/24/
> 
> Its an issue with Gig boards, the BIOSes just arent good yet. Ironicaly, same issue Im having with my MSI Z68A-GD80 G3, keeps throttling when OCing, but at least it only throttles down to 4.2Ghz instead of 2.8 lol.


it can be disabled and just not available for change on the UD7, as most of that stuff on all UD7s are disabled. When I OC i get no throttling, i did with an earlier BIOS, but after i updated i get none.

1.58v? where did i do 1.58v? that shot at 5.3ghz was just a max OC, not stable


----------



## *AcidBath*

Great guide, +rep. My thought is that BD is paving the way (pun intended) for some really great products. I'll jump back to AMD on my next build if AMD gets BD and the software environment where it needs to be. Here's an observation on your OC stability disclaimer:

A good friend of mine is a EE who works on a CPU developnment team for (what was once) Sun. I asked him about overclocking and he replied: "There cannot be a truely 100% stable high OC. There are things going on at boundary conditions that a high OC screws up and there is no getting around it."


----------



## kchris

Not an owner of Bulldozer and never will be and I recommend everyone else to do the same. However, this is a great guide for those of you who bought a Bulldozer already to play with and practice their OC skills on a new architecture.


----------



## Warrax22

Nice guide, thanks!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kchris;15383147*
> Not an owner of Bulldozer and never will be and I recommend everyone else to do the same. However, this is a great guide for those of you who bought a Bulldozer already to play with and practice their OC skills on a new architecture.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrax22;15395314*
> Nice guide, thanks!


you guys are welcome, and for those of you who want those results, i am very very busy lateley with everything, but i am still going to work on them for you guysl


----------



## JPHL

got 4.9 long enough to cpu-z validate on the stock cooler. I don't have any other cooler right now and am currently pretty close to stock clock because even at 4.4ghz cpuid hardware monitore is reporting 80+ cpu core temps with one minute of prime and that seems way too high. what temp is safe?


----------



## JPHL

awesome guide I now have overclocked my system running an 8120. If I actually followed everything in the guide I could probably squeeze more performance out of it but I am too busy for a while to do everything and my Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 motherboard really doesn't like when a voltages drop too low. It won't post and I have to manually clear cmos. it is fine when I go to high it reverts back to the previous settings with no prob but it has a problem with undervolting. My FSB I couldn't seem to get to 220 so I left it at 215. I used the max voltages I thought were safe and then set the fsb and the cpu clock as high as I could and then started reducing each of the voltages till they couldn't pass the first couple tests on P95. so now my cpu is 4192 MHz, my memory is 1720MHz. my CPU core voltage is 1.4125 but it seems to vary in actuality between 1.34 at full load to 1.38 at idle so I think it should be safe. the cpu nb vid is 1.3375V, the NB is up to 1.9V and my memory is 1.65V. the memory is Corsair Vengeance memory and is stock 1.5V but 1.65 seemed to be commonly used for a lot of people's 24/7 OC with this memory so I think it should work all right. do these voltages seem safe and does this seem like my system is overclocking all right or am I completely wrong on how I did this


----------



## JPHL

suppose I should mention that my cpu can go higher I'm pretty sure but the xigmatek loki air cooler I got can't keeep the temps down. as it is it has been running p95 for 1.5 hours now and 2 cores have hit 59 although most of the time the cores are 56-57. will this be fine for an 8 hour p95 run or do I need to back the processor down a step again. I'm honestly overclocking just to see what I can get out of this computer I don't really have anything I use that actually makes this thing break a sweat at stock settings


----------



## Erick

Very nice guide thank you Sin 082,

may i ask while you were OC'ing this chip, what bsods did you get and what did you do to fix them?

And what voltages did you use for your 5ghz oc, and what speeds for cpu/nb ht link etc.

Right now i'm at 4.7ghz, but i thunk i can go further, is just that i'm not so wise in OC'ing.

I can do cinebench at 5.2ghz with 1.55v core.

I'm sure i can do more 5.3, 5.4 cine but i didnt want to raise the voltage.

Does cpu/nb voltage helps getting stable at higher Core frequencies? Even with cpu/nb at stock?


----------



## amd-dude

Great guide REPS+ I'll be using this guide when i get my 4100 with the UD5 next week, will post up my results for scaling on the low end BD chip as well, what do you guys think, post results here in a thread already dedicated to BD overclocking or should i make my own?


----------



## ryanj

I have a FX 6100 and find when changing the cpu freq from say 200 to 220 @ 18x the system will not boot.
Only manual clock I get to boot is 200 @ 16.5 = 3.3 ghz and ram registering 1872 which is a stock setting. I manually set the mem clocks to 9-10-9-28 2t as per gskill for 1866. I was thinking maybe the power supply was causing this but at stock settings, including video cards, I can play BF3 on auto settings with no problems for a couple hours or more.

My pc specs
Amd FX 6100 3.3ghz / air cooled.
Asrock 970 Extreme3 with current bios 1.2
Gskill 4g, 2 paired sticks ripjaw series 1600 / 1866 oc
Crossfirex Sapphire 6790's cards.
WD Black HD 500g
500 watt power supply.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## amd-dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanj*
> 
> I have a FX 6100 and find when changing the cpu freq from say 200 to 220 @ 18x the system will not boot.
> Only manual clock I get to boot is 200 @ 16.5 = 3.3 ghz and ram registering 1872 which is a stock setting. I manually set the mem clocks to 9-10-9-28 2t as per gskill for 1866. I was thinking maybe the power supply was causing this but at stock settings, including video cards, I can play BF3 on auto settings with no problems for a couple hours or more.
> My pc specs
> Amd FX 6100 3.3ghz / air cooled.
> Asrock 970 Extreme3 with current bios 1.2
> Gskill 4g, 2 paired sticks ripjaw series 1600 / 1866 oc
> Crossfirex Sapphire 6790's cards.
> WD Black HD 500g
> 500 watt power supply.
> Thanks
> Ryan


What brand of powersupply, BD is notorious for pulling alot of power, if you have a generic PSU it may not be properly feeding all the components.


----------



## ryanj

Antek EA-500


----------



## ryanj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> What brand of powersupply, BD is notorious for pulling alot of power, if you have a generic PSU it may not be properly feeding all the components.


Antek EA-500 psu.


----------



## amd-dude

It maybe enough...but just, and since it's a older psu maybe it's not as efficient...im not an expert on psu's maybe someone can step in and correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Saancho

Plus Rep!
Just read this thread for fist time and wanted to say thanks to you sin! what an incredible guide man!
can i use your settings on a 4100 chip and the ud3 pretty much universally?
<~~first time overclocker here


----------



## Sin0822

you might be able to use them on your 4100, probably will work, the OCing is pretty straight forward. You just have to get the basic concept. Good luck to you.


----------



## jonnyquality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saancho*
> 
> Plus Rep!
> Just read this thread for fist time and wanted to say thanks to you sin! what an incredible guide man!
> can i use your settings on a 4100 chip and the ud3 pretty much universally?
> <~~first time overclocker here


Using this very guide mate , I took my FX-4100 up to 4.7ghz I found that the the FX-4100 jsut wants to give and give and give...(using gigabytes UD3 also)

i'm now running an FX-6200 though and really struggling to get it stable.

I've disabled all the usuals , (c6 c'n'q etc...)
Tried increasing the the FSB to 233,220, 210
Tried leaving the FSB on 200 and setting the multiplier to about 20
and I can't for the life of me squeeze anymore out of it, without experiencing failing to post, Bluescreens etc...
Tried upping the vcore by a few increments to no avail.

It's a real shame because at stock values this FX-6200 Slays my FX-4100 when it was OC'd to 4.7...

I am going to be patient and keep trying.

Is there any merit this early on in adjusting the HT Link or NB Frequencies ?

...Gobsmackingly Awesome guide by the way


----------



## phyrexiancure

Sin, bit tech benchmarks contradict your statement about HTT effects on performance. I was wondering if APP effected your benchmark results. Like what others have mentioned it lowers the cpu core multiplier under certain stressful loads. Your results with HTT could have been result of a larger base clock combined with the same multiplier when if APP downclocked your cpu.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Could someone help me with understanding the LLC since i didn't fully grasp it.
I'm now overclocked @ 4ghz stock and 1.275V i think the LLC is set at Standard, however.
There's option like Standard / Asus Fine Tuning / High / Extreme

What should i pick or should i just leave it at standard?

(I'm going to get liquid cooling later on)


----------



## phyrexiancure

I did my own benchmarks with cinebench 11.5 CPU and wPrime 32M with 3 different HTT setting everything else being near identical. Like Bit Tech the result didn't differ by much. My result with HTT 279 mhz/ CPU core 4.61ghz/ CPU NB 2.24 ghz/ DDR3 1490 mhz cl8 scored in CInebench 7.55/ wPrime 32M 7.9. With HTT 224 mhz, CPU core 4.6 ghz/ CPU NB 2.24 ghz/ DDR3 1500 mhz cl8 scored Cinebench 7.55/ wPrime 32M 7.9. At HTT 250 mhz/ CPU core 4.63 ghz/ CPU NB 2.25 ghz/ DDR3 1333 mhz cl7 score Cinebench 7.59/wPrime 32M 7.8. I tested at or near two of your HTT and above it and I recieved near identical results. My and Bit Tech's benchmarks make it seem that your results were effected by APP if you it was left on. Those benchmarks that were not effect by app or very little may have not underclocked the multiplier since APP did not kick in. If this is so then high HTT overclocks aren't ideal since they force you to apply more voltage.


----------



## phyrexiancure

I believe LLC prevents voltage from bouncing around or falling. This should makes your cpu more stable at the same voltage as opposed to no LLC. You'll have to ask someone else about which mode to set it but I would guess extreme is the best option.


----------



## phyrexiancure

May I ask what type of water cooling your goin to get? If its a closed loop system like the Corsair H60 then you should consider getting a quality tower cooler like the thermaltake frio. Its bulky but it cools better and its cheaper. The low end water closed loop coolers like the corsiar h60 and h50 aren't worth the money since you can have a better performing heatsink for less money. But because heatsinks like the thermaltake frio are bulky the water coolers you need to know if they will fit your case.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phyrexiancure*
> 
> May I ask what type of water cooling your goin to get? If its a closed loop system like the Corsair H60 then you should consider getting a quality tower cooler like the thermaltake frio. Its bulky but it cools better and its cheaper. The low end water closed loop coolers like the corsiar h60 and h50 aren't worth the money since you can have a better performing heatsink for less money. But because heatsinks like the thermaltake frio are bulky the water coolers you need to know if they will fit your case.


I'm going for the Corsair H100 since the case i'm using were made for those (I think)


----------



## truckerguy

Im happy with my H100 did a mod to it I have 4 120mm fans in a push/pull


----------



## bao28

Hi, I just got my FX8150 off ebay, but I think you should try to hit your NB Speeds Higher. I was able to Cinebench 11.5 @ 3.1~ GHz NB but currently I'm running at 2.856GHz NB as I found Northbridge above 3000 hinders performance rather than improves it.

At 5Ghz, my Superpi scores without tweaking were at 17.3s, so stock 25x200, 11x NB, 11x HT, 1600 MHz 999-24-33
Cinebench at 1.22 also



also ran a cinebench for single core, didn't try multi core cuz my temperatures werent very good with cheap thermal paste.



Some new thermal paste and cinebench score 11.5 @ 4.9GHz


the HT Link is set to Auto, which is at 2660~ MHz, I'm sure it was suppose to say this somewhere back then in CPU-Z but I duno where it went now...
NB is set at a multiplier of 14x, so 2870~ MHz, I was able to cine bench it at 15x also so around 30xx MHz but the system seemed to spike a bit which in turn hindered performance but I only put 1.25 NB VID at so it was probably unstable.


----------



## undrdg

do you need water cooling to over clock?
i have the pccooler silenx extreme.
i dno't want to go overboard but i want to hit 4.1 atleast.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undrdg*
> 
> do you need water cooling to over clock?
> i have the pccooler silenx extreme.
> i dno't want to go overboard but i want to hit 4.1 atleast.


I hit 4014 Mhz with stock cooler so i think you can make it with an aftermarket cooler.
But i would advise you to get a liquid system to get away from the "danger zone" which is supposedly @ 58 +/- (max 60/61)


----------



## undrdg

appreciate the help.
i just got xfire working with skyrim. so i think i will hold off on water cooling and keep it stock.
i mainly use the system for virtualization and it kicks intels ass when it comes to that.


----------



## Ninethourpm

I used this guide to overclock my fx-8120 to 4.3 +Rep


----------



## holyking

Thank you the guide. This my first time overclocking build and overclocking my computer.
GA-990XA-UD3
CM 212+ > ordered h2o 920 moving towater cooling
GA 6850 HD
G-skill 1600 ddr3 2x4gb
FX-8120
Overclocked to 4.5. 20-30 C / Load 56 C max under prime. tested.*** current setting Vcore 1.415.
Overclocked to 4.6. 20-30 C / Load 68 C under prime. I need 1.485 to make it stable.

I have a few question for people with FX-8120. I ordered 3 Fx-8120, and i found that they have different stock v-core voltage.
1. v1.385, 2. v1.4, 3. v1.425. ( three cpu all have same bios setting. )
my question is which better to overclock? the one with a lower stock voltage CPU?
-or- the stock voltage doesn't matter , what matter is the final vcore voltage?
I hope you can help answer this question. thank you


----------



## andrenoites

to bao28:

Dude increase your FSB to something like 266mhz (sync with 2660 CPU/NB and 2600HT)
For sure you will see a performance increase

Throw some results at us!!!


----------



## RJacobs28

Up to Step 3 (OC'd @ 4500 with all settings outlined) and my system will not load windows without at least 1.3125V.

Is that a little power hungry?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Up to Step 3 (OC'd @ 4500 with all settings outlined) and my system will not load windows without at least 1.3125V.
> Is that a little power hungry?


in my experience and i am sure others this is very low voltage... the stock VID for the FX-8150 at 3.6 is 1.325v
use this as a guide for OC voltages:


----------



## RJacobs28

Finally got stable in Prime95. Sitting @ 1.400v.

S'pose that's about spot on.

Cheers


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Finally got stable in Prime95. Sitting @ 1.400v.
> S'pose that's about spot on.
> Cheers


Heck Yah! nice work, know push it for long term prime stability and your golden, I could sit at 1.4v and pass prime for an hour but failed every time on 800k's, had to really tweak voltages across the board to get stable for 8 hours + of prime.

Nice Rig by the way


----------



## Nesha

What is maximum temps for FX 6200???


----------



## tjr2121

Due the manufacturing process and the materials they are made from you need to keep AMD chips under ~60c.


----------



## Legendary ACR

Hi I have a post on here and it looks as if you might be about to help me out I have just perched the best asus micro board for my build with the 6100 and I was wondering if it is possible to get it to oc to 4.5 ghz. I don't want any higher just about that and I have the same water cooler my specks are gskull ddr3 1333 and Amd xfx hd 7950 and fx 6100. With the Asus m5A88-M I am running windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. And if it's not possible with my new board to run at 4.5 ghz what would be the top ghz I could go I have already fried a msi mobo will over locking a 1.24 v at 4.0 ghz so I have found out though that this new board I will have this thUrsday should be about to get to 4-4.5 ghz any help and advice would be awesome oh and happy 4th.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello Legendary,
seems a bit odd to have blown a mobo with such a low voltage?,are you sure your not just unstable at that voltage?

i think the max temps are 71c cpu temp with the 6100.try and keep under,71c is high temp as the 81xx are only 61c and only have one module more.


----------



## Legendary ACR

I now have the new mobo in and everything back together again so like I said I will be need help with over clocking it in the mobo even though it has a oc tuner built into the bios that you have to log into windows to use


----------



## Hukkel

My ASUS M5A97 has these standard profiles in the uefi bios. Btw I am using BIOS 0901.
So I set the profile to standard and used save and reset. The cpu voltage then is 1.404-1.416v at 3.600mhz.

I disabled the amd turbo core technology and enqbled LLC for cpu and cpu/nb and again saved and reset.
But the voltage doesn't change. It stays in the 1.4 volts.

Have I done anything wrong? Shouldn't it have dropped to way lower than that? Close to 1.1 v?

Currently my idle temp of my FX4100 is 36 with a H70 with only a push fan due to room issues in my htpc case.
I mean this is too high. I can't blame anything currently apart from the high vcore.

Can anyone explain this to me?

Edit: nvm. It would only stay at 1.4 in the bios. When I got into Windows and started up hwmonitor it would drop to 0,96v in the completely original profile.

Currently I am wondering if overclocking this cpu has advantages for me. I mean stock it turbos up to 4.2ghz. So to actually overclock it I have to go beyond that. But due to the single fan it already get 47 degrees in prime95 at a vcore of about 1.37. I don't think I have much room to go beyond 4.2 seeing these temps. To stay within 55 degrees this means I could maybe see 4.3? is that worth all the hassle?


----------



## Legendary ACR

In my experience with the bulldozer series I would have to say if you running at 1.3 to 1.4 volts and with everything maxed with prime 95 and only getting 45 c you got a little more room I run my 6100 at 1.3260 volts and frequency of 1333 at 4.1 and with my asus micro board that is as far as I can take here my north bridge gets to 60 to 63c and CPU at 50 to 53c with prime 95 maxed out for 12 hours straight without any problems you just got to make shere your northbridge doesn't go over 70c or you are going to have 1 fright rig.


----------



## RedRocket44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> What do you mean by that?
> Overclocking to stability is subjective across many different people. Some say, 24hrs Prime or ****. Others say 10 runs IBT or LinX and your good. Glass half full? or Half Empty?
> Just all depends on the person experience and what they are comfortable with using the knowledge they have learned.
> Also, torturing your CPU for extended periods at high temps. Will severely degrade your CPU. What used to only take X.XX vcore, now needs that bump to stay "stable"


I'm pretty new to this scene, but I agree. Seems like every guide I have read suggests a different method (i.e. different program & durations) for stress/torture testing after overclocking.

I use prime95, and I've seen people say anywhere from 30-60 minutes to 24 hours.

I'm not doing any encoding/decoding, or anything crazy like that -- my CPU is under the most load when playing games, and thats usually not longer than 2 hours, maybe a bit longer on weekends. I see no benefit for me to run a 24 hour session of prime95, when my CPU will never realistically see that kind of usage.


----------



## thor2002ro

deleted


----------



## warpuck

Thanks, I can see that I may have a benefit if I go from a Thuban to a dozer, If I can get high enough HT link speed. With a 7870 there is about 20 % difference in video card performance between 2000Mhz and 2500 Mhz settings. I was really suprised it made that much difference. looking the the video card peformance with 2 x 7870 and a dozer you get 50% increase. Use a 25/2600K and the it goes to about 90%. even the single card performance increases with a intel 2500k, but not much. Well not enough for the price difference. Having 2 HT links would make a big difference. A Magny Couers can utilize almost all the memory bandwidth of high performance ram because it has 3 HT links. I have always let the Ht link settings at auto. On a 890 fx chipset you can chose between 8 bits and 16 bits. So my conclusions is the link is only 16 bit wide at best.That is one of the differences between a 2500k and a 8150. Is it worth $100 more for Intel with a single 7870? probably not. With 2 7870s, yes.


----------



## 1337OVOX

Nice, hope you do a piledriver clip ! Rep+.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Great guide!

I do have a couple questions though.

I'm running the ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 with an AMD FX 4170 4.2Ghz Black Edition

In the UEFI BIOS for the mobo, it says that the CPU Manual Voltage is at 1.536V stock and I can't go below that, but I can go up to 2.075.

The CPU/NB Manual Voltage however is at 1.350V (all this is after disabling turbo, saving, and rebooting).

To keep in line with the numbers in this guide, should I be changing the CPU/NB voltage or the CPU Manual Voltage first to increase my VCore voltage?

CPU manual voltage seems logically to be the one, but the numbers seem way off compared to what you were saying, unless it's just this processor.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Nevermind, figured it out.

Probably shouldn't be trying to do this when I'm sick and out of it, lol


----------



## astrovasilis

With your experience is this right;


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey guys, just have a question for a 4170.

What is a good safe voltage to aim for?

I would like to reach 4.8, or possibly 5 if I can do so without hurting the chip's lifetime much. I've had it at 4.8 stable but the voltage required for stability was out of my comfort zone.

If the temps are fine, is a higher voltage okay? Or when should I start being careful about voltage, even if the temps are fine.


----------



## noobhell

My 8120 can't go past the multiplier of 22x. It just bsods or is unstable. My voltages are at 1.45v and for some reason the fsb on my new sapphire 990fx mobo is locked :0. Why is it so unstable?


----------



## Spadge

I've been looking at your performance findings and I'm looking to get my RAM to the rated speed of 2133Mhz, Shift has advised me that I up the CPU Host Clock Control to 266. Would this work with the settings you have posted please? Thanks very much.

Spadge


----------



## 2advanced

Your motherboard should allow you to change the RAM multiplier to reach 2133. You shouldn't have to move the base clock from 200.


----------



## Spadge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Your motherboard should allow you to change the RAM multiplier to reach 2133. You shouldn't have to move the base clock from 200.


Then that's almost the complete opposite of what he told me in my earlier thread *looks confused*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shift.*
> 
> These are the timings you should be adjusting under *DRAM Configuration*:
> 
> Also, you won't be able to get the ram running at 2133MHz unless you raise the *CPU Host Clock Control* (also in the picture)
> With it set at 200MHz (stock) the highest your ram will run is at 1600MHz (x8.00 Multiplier).
> So for 2133MHz you're going to have to raise your CPU Host Clock to 266MHz and set the x8.00 multi. 266 x 8 = 2133MHz.
> But keep in mind, this will also overclock your processor and will probably require you to raise the CPU voltage as well. I would suggest that you read a few overclocking guides before you attempt this, and leave the memory running at 1600MHz in the meantime, as there are quite a few other settings (other multipliers and voltages) that may need adjusting as well.
> Let me know if you have any questions.


Any thoughts? I haven't jumped this far into overclocking before and I'm still trying to get my head round how best it should be done. I have no prior experience to fall back on which leaves me with little choice but to ask a butt-load of questions until I am confident in what I'm doing, I hope this isn't a problem?

Thanks for the help

Spadge


----------



## Spadge

In the process of working through the guide and I am able to post and boot after increasing the CPU Clock Ratio however I can't take my memory to the x10.66 multiplier, only the step prior giving me 1866MHz rather than the 2133MHz I want. Also some other options aren't available to me, my NB voltage is set to 1.1v and can't be increased.

Spadge


----------



## Sin0822

just increase the host clock then, but you will also increase your CPU clock too.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> In the process of working through the guide and I am able to post and boot after increasing the CPU Clock Ratio however I can't take my memory to the x10.66 multiplier, only the step prior giving me 1866MHz rather than the 2133MHz I want. Also some other options aren't available to me, my NB voltage is set to 1.1v and can't be increased.
> Spadge


What if you enable D.O.C.P?


----------



## Spadge

I haven't tried that yet, I'm new to overclocking hence I'm asking lots of questions as I really don't want to mess up my PC. Thanks for your time.

Spadge


----------



## Pcgeek21

Thank you very much for this guide! I had been running my 8150 at 4.3GHz with 233HTT at 1.39 vcore for over a year. I had spent alot of time trying to get over 4.3 but I couldn't get it stable on Prime95 no matter how much vCore I pumped into it.

Earlier tonight I stumbled across your guide and noticed the performance correlation with higher HTTs, so I decided to mirror your 4.5GHz at 250HTT settings and go from there. Several hours later, I have a 1 hour Prime95 stable 4.5GHz overclock at 1.412 vcore.

Something to note: my ASUS Sabertooth 990FX Rev1 board seems to have a little trouble now keeping the base clock (HTT) in check. When posting, it tends to overshoot a good amount, resulting in the CPU frequency being as much as 100MHz higher than normal. In order to compensate, I run the clock 1 MHz lower than desired, so things seem to be fine. It did not do this initially, I've noticed it more over the past two months or so.


----------



## breakfromyou

I'm trying to get through the first post, but the red text is IMPOSSIBLE to see in the pictures. Is that stuff even useful/helpful at all?


----------



## daimonass

Hello,

My HW:

CPU: AMD FX-8120

Mobo: GA-990XA-UD3

Cooling: Prolimatech Genesis (Max tem 58C)

RAM: http://www.kingston.com/en/memory/search/?partid=khx1600c9d3k2/8g

When i want to set HTT / FSB :205-210 I get error in prime95 "Blend" test. I turn off all future like: C1E, K8 Cool& Quiet, C6
If I set "Memory clock to 6" again i have error ;/

 

Plz, help me. And sry with my english.


----------



## punk2k6

I'm using a gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev 3.0 motherboard I can't change the vcore voltage for some reason it just gives me auto, normal, and off set values should i just leave it at auto ?


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punk2k6*
> 
> I'm using a gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev 3.0 motherboard I can't change the vcore voltage for some reason it just gives me auto, normal, and off set values should i just leave it at auto ?


The "offset" is the change. I'm running exact board and rev3. Basically take your stock vcore which will be in range of 1.325 to 1.357 or around there and then ADD the offset. So I've had to use +.050 to +.125 in various oc's to get around 1.39-1.50v range I was looking for but that's with no LLC. Keep in mind as u raise the LLC so dies the starting voltage thus less offset is needed to be added. Usually u need high to ultra or extreme LLC once oc over 4.6-5+GHz (this on my 8350 chip) with lower offset to be stable and better temps.

But in short the offset is addded or subtracted to starting stock vcore to get the voltage setting ur looking for. I too prefer the exact set way but this works just fine and I adjusted to the board and bios


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punk2k6*
> 
> I'm using a gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev 3.0 motherboard I can't change the vcore voltage for some reason it just gives me auto, normal, and off set values should i just leave it at auto ?


The "offset" is the change. I'm running exact board and rev3. Basically take your stock vcore which will be in range of 1.325 to 1.357 or around there and then ADD the offset. So I've had to use +.050 to +.125 in various oc's to get around 1.39-1.50v range I was looking for but that's with no LLC. Keep in mind as u raise the LLC so does the starting voltage thus less offset is needed to be added. Usually u need high to ultra or extreme LLC once oc over 4.6-5+GHz (this on my 8350 chip) with lower offset to be stable and better temps.

But in short the offset is addded or subtracted to starting stock vcore to get the voltage setting ur looking for. I too prefer the exact set way but this works just fine and I adjusted to the board and bios


----------



## slurk2k

Hey Sin0822!

Thanks for this guide! I read it 3 times. It was very helpful for me

I managed this oc after reading this guide:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2694115

and yes its stable









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/stablex.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/prime95pass185x250.jpg/

The high max temps were caused by me forgetting to turn the fan controller on at the start of IBT


----------



## adtakhs

I have 990FXA-UD7 R1.1 and AMD FX 8350 !!!
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios

Cooling system = SCYTHE MUGEN 2100 REV B !
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185142

F10 -BIOS

I have try to overclock my cpu but i have a problem !!

I change :

multi cpu = 22,5 = (4,5Ghz)

CPU VCORE = 1,466V /1,42 / 1,408 ...

CPU VID : 1,25V

TURBO = DISABLE

C1E= DISLABLE

C6 = DISABLE

C&Q = ENABLE & DISABLE

APM = DISABLE

LLC = ULTRA HIGH

MEMORY - 1600 & 1866 (I HAVE GEIL EVO CORSA 2133Mhz 1,5v)
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/geil_evo_corsa_2133mhz_cl10_8gb_ddr3_review,1.html

When start OCCT i have this cpu vdrop after some minutes ... Vdrop is permanent ...

Before first run



http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/3841/capturehoz.png

after first run



http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5756/capture2vp.png

Vcore diagram



After that occt fail !!

Max core temps = 47C

Any idea ?


----------



## sdcalihusker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adtakhs*
> 
> I have 990FXA-UD7 R1.1 and AMD FX 8350 !!!
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios
> 
> Cooling system = SCYTHE MUGEN 2100 REV B !
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185142
> 
> F10 -BIOS
> 
> I have try to overclock my cpu but i have a problem !!
> 
> I change :
> 
> multi cpu = 22,5 = (4,5Ghz)
> 
> CPU VCORE = 1,466V /1,42 / 1,408 ...
> 
> CPU VID : 1,25V
> 
> TURBO = DISABLE
> 
> C1E= DISLABLE
> 
> C6 = DISABLE
> 
> C&Q = ENABLE & DISABLE
> 
> APM = DISABLE
> 
> LLC = ULTRA HIGH
> 
> MEMORY - 1600 & 1866 (I HAVE GEIL EVO CORSA 2133Mhz 1,5v)
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/geil_evo_corsa_2133mhz_cl10_8gb_ddr3_review,1.html
> 
> When start OCCT i have this cpu vdrop after some minutes ... Vdrop is permanent ...
> 
> Before first run
> 
> 
> 
> http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/3841/capturehoz.png
> 
> after first run
> 
> 
> 
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5756/capture2vp.png
> 
> Vcore diagram
> 
> 
> 
> After that occt fail !!
> 
> Max core temps = 47C
> 
> Any idea ?


You may need to set your LLC to Extreme, and possibly bump up your CPU voltage .025v. Might help a little. Looks like you're getting some serious vdroop when you start stressing the system.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adtakhs*
> 
> I have 990FXA-UD7 R1.1 and AMD FX 8350 !!!
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios
> 
> Cooling system = SCYTHE MUGEN 2100 REV B !
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185142
> 
> F10 -BIOS
> 
> I have try to overclock my cpu but i have a problem !!
> 
> I change :
> 
> multi cpu = 22,5 = (4,5Ghz)
> 
> CPU VCORE = 1,466V /1,42 / 1,408 ...
> 
> CPU VID : 1,25V
> 
> TURBO = DISABLE
> 
> C1E= DISLABLE
> 
> C6 = DISABLE
> 
> C&Q = ENABLE & DISABLE
> 
> APM = DISABLE
> 
> LLC = ULTRA HIGH
> 
> MEMORY - 1600 & 1866 (I HAVE GEIL EVO CORSA 2133Mhz 1,5v)
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/geil_evo_corsa_2133mhz_cl10_8gb_ddr3_review,1.html
> 
> When start OCCT i have this cpu vdrop after some minutes ... Vdrop is permanent ...
> 
> Before first run
> 
> 
> 
> http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/3841/capturehoz.png
> 
> after first run
> 
> 
> 
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5756/capture2vp.png
> 
> Vcore diagram
> 
> 
> 
> After that occt fail !!
> 
> Max core temps = 47C
> 
> Any idea ?


Well...these boards are NOTORIOUS for their *vdroop*..one of the main downsides..but it's typically nothing crazy.. I (was) using a UD3 (rev3) board on my 8350 chip up until last week.. and to be honest, was quite pleased with it.. it performed VERY well.. a VERY easy oc up to 4.8Ghz with great temps... and although the voltages fluctuated a bit..i never saw anything like what you're seeing..

Two things.. your voltage seems a bit high for only a 4.5Ghz oc.. but maybe your chip has a higher vcore vid to begin with? mine was (is) 1.317.. lower then average I know.. but still, yours likely is what 1.325-1.34v?..
Secondly, as mentioned by the first guy who responded.. LLC.. VERY important on these boards.. I typically used extreme or ultra high.. sure, it will raise the voltage some but helps a lot with oc stability and vdroop..

but ultimately, the only knocks I had with the (my particular) board was the voltages running a *bit* higher then I thought necessary..and LLC raising them more then probably required .. and as well, there was a bit more voltage fluctuation then I thought there should have been although nothing terrible.. I also wished the BIOS had actual MANUAL voltage settings as opposed to just the "offsets" but I adjusted and coped.. and I ultimately wanted a few more detailed oc settings and specifically vrm power control settings (as is available in many Asus boards, like the one I just switched to, the Sabertooth990FX R2.0) and it's Digi+ power controls...

As for the Gigabyte mobo, the biggest problem i had WAS, the "THROTTLING".. but thankfully that was figured out after a while.. I guess you should ensure the same for your situation cuz who knows..maybe that's a culprit in your case... anyways.. typically APM has to be disabled to stop it (aside from the typical power saving features)..but my UD3 board and REV3 didn't have that.. so on REV3 boards, "HPC mode" HAS to be enabled to STOP the throttle.. after I figured that out.. i was MUCH happier with the performance, oc, etc..
And once again.. I was able to achieve quite a fair bit on that board.. with AMAZING temps.. with only a Corsair H50 water cooler.. right up to 5Ghz and beyond (stopped at 5.15) so ultimately I can't complain and have rather positive feedback about that series of board.. So I assume your UD7 should be at least as good and that issue you're having is strange and shouldn't be happening..

Ultimately if you can't even get a stable 4.5Ghz (and I think EVERY 8350 owner should get at least that), after trying various settings changes with the voltages, llc, etc.. then I have to assume your board is *somewhat* defective...or technically, until tested on another board, it could also be the cpu itself and maybe you have a core or cores that are pooched.. maybe check this out too for a test:
got it from ComputerRestore-in his Sig.. way of testing to see if your 8350 is defective or not

http://www.overclock.net/t/1334836/amd-piledriver-individual-core-module-failure-discussion-thread-stability-issues-stock-and-overclocked


----------



## cowdenc

how do i get better score on my own without using this guide. i should not be a newb anymore.


----------



## swiftshot

Ok boys I am dancing with this motherboard the UD7 and the AMD FX 6300. Now I am new to OC and I am running the setup listed in my profile.

I overclocked the board with the settings he used and just did my CPU to 4100 and disabled the turbo. Stable as heck but my temps are up there 61 C running prime. So I should drop my voltage down to keep temps below 50 C right?


----------



## stubass

another nice guide Sin + rep

ok so starting next month i am delving into the world of Ln2 benching. I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 rev 1.1 which i will start with an FX-6300. A couple of questions.
1) for extreme overclocking what would you recomend for RAM as in speed?? i was thinking some tridentX but not sure what rated speed i should get!
2) for Ln2 do you do all your overclocking in BIOS or Easy Tune or both?


----------



## ThisMaySting

Thank you very much for this write up Sin! I am currently using an FX-8350 with an ASUS CH5 F-Z board and this read was not only informative (I actually took a LOT of notes with pen and paper), but it also helped this "overclocker in training" to get some things straight with stability AND raise my overclock!

Prior to this read, I admit, I was "brute forcing" my overclock, and honestly, the stability was there about 70-75% of the time. Using this guide, I was able to lower my CPU's voltage while upping from 4.8 GHz to 4.891 GHz, almost a full 100 MHz and LOWERED VOLTAGE!









I have not used OCCT yet, but I did use IBT and have a couple screen shots of the results, along with CPU-Z. Seems that IBT kind of rates (in the log) the CPU clock at higher than what it actually is. As you will see in the log, it has my CPU at over 4.9 GHz, when in BIOS and of course in CPU-Z it is 4.891 GHz.

With lower clocks and lower voltages I did have (of course) lower peak and average temperatures when running IBT. I had gotten to 4.75 GHz approximately (at 1.368 V CPU) and the temps went no higher than 52-53 degrees Celsius. With my current OC, the temps peaked at 58 degrees Celsius, still under that 60 mark, but I was getting a little nervous.

With my current overclock, as you will see in the screen shot, my temps peaked at 58 degrees Celsius in IBT. Now, I ran all Standard tests with IBT, so I know that if I start upping them (to High and above) I may not find the stability I have now, if I wanted 100% stability with IBT (and potentially OCCT) I know I may have to step it back down to 4.75 GHz, but seriously, ok I lose 50 MHz over my "old" brute force clock and gain 100% stability up from 70-75%, all while maintaining a MUCH lower voltage.

For the record, my old voltage was at 1.45xxV while at 4.8 GHz on the dot, not 100% stable. I am now down to the lowest I could go for IBT which is 1.400V, while maintaining 4.891 GHz. I am like a kid in a candy store right now!

Anyway, here are the screen shots. + Rep was given, this was one of the best guides I have ever had the pleasure to read and take notes on! Thanks for investing the time into creating it!


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Very nice and helpful write-up! Really looking forward to trying out the overclocking. I've got my FX-4170 sitting here right beside me on the desk, just waiting on the Gigabyte 970A-UD3!

A bit off topic but just occurred to me... are the pre-overclocked chips (FX-4170 / FX-4350 etc) higher binned? If so, does that mean they have a better chance of achieving higher overclocks than say an FX-4100 / FX-4300?


----------



## SilverDragin

My build is:
CPU: AMD-FX 8350 8 core processor
MB: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5
RAM: PNY XLR8 4x4Gb (16 Gb)
GPU: Geforce GTS 450
PSU:Rosewill Xtreme Series RX750-S-B 750W

I have tried only using the CPU multiplier, and that worked. But when I went to use the FSB and changed it to 225-250 the computer would not boot. I have the NB voltage at about 1.25v. I even have the CPU Vcore at (+.125v) which is about 1.45v for the Vcore. I don't know why it will not boot with the FSB changed, but changing the CPU multiplier seems to be the only thing that is stable enough to boot. I would like to know if there is anything I am missing when changing multipliers and voltages that might be the cause of my unstable booting.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverDragin*
> 
> My build is:
> CPU: AMD-FX 8350 8 core processor
> MB: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5
> RAM: PNY XLR8 4x4Gb (16 Gb)
> GPU: Geforce GTS 450
> PSU:Rosewill Xtreme Series RX750-S-B 750W
> 
> I have tried only using the CPU multiplier, and that worked. But when I went to use the FSB and changed it to 225-250 the computer would not boot. I have the NB voltage at about 1.25v. I even have the CPU Vcore at (+.125v) which is about 1.45v for the Vcore. I don't know why it will not boot with the FSB changed, but changing the CPU multiplier seems to be the only thing that is stable enough to boot. I would like to know if there is anything I am missing when changing multipliers and voltages that might be the cause of my unstable booting.


Fsb changes nb and ram and HT speeds too


----------



## sumitlian

+1 to Sir









I have UD5 rev 1.0 (non LLC).
When I set cpu core voltage to 1.75v in BIOS, it drops to around 1.450v at load. This is the worst drop I've ever seen.
I just wanna know that, If I am able to keep the temp within 70c at load, May I freely set the core voltage to 1.80v or 1.85v in BIOS so that the actual voltage at load stay close to 1.48v at least ?
Is it really necessary to disable CnQ with this type of OCing ?


----------



## Sin0822

it is just really high, I think you might be able to get away with it, but not for too long. IMO I would call GBT and ask for a rev 1.1, or if you know how to solder there is a voltage modification.


----------



## neo0031

Either my board REALLY isn't meant for OCing, or I'm doing something wrong.

Running an FX-6200 with the Gigabyte GA - 78LMT - USB3. (4+1 phase?)

Having to put through 1.5V or so to hit 4.2 GHz currently... (1.440 or so under full load/folding) It's only about a 10% overclock so I shouldn't be putting too much voltage. Currently running the 4.2 GHz through 200 FSB x 21 multiplier.

I've been testing with Prime95 and call it stable after about 10 hours of P95 overnight. If I drop voltage it would have one failed worker/core during the night or a few hours in.

Could it be a RAM thing? I have no idea about RAM OCing or RAM timings.

Can anyone help? Thought I would just live with it but seeing such a high voltage for a small OC when everyone else can get it with much less voltage... (even though I know they have better boards.)

Thought I should mention that I remember the CPU isn't Prime95 long hours stable at default settings/ base speed voltage and whatnot... It'd boot and run no problem of course.... *sigh*


----------



## sumitlian

I think I need to do that Voltage Mod, though its very hard to solder that very tiny resistor on that mobo for me ( noob lol ), hence I'll probably get it done by an experienced technician.
I need some information Sir,

What power (watts) of Soldering Iron will be needed to do that mod ?

I saw that screenshot of UD5 mod uploaded by you on an other forum, It says I'll need to solder "100k ohm fixed resistor".
I just wanna know what kind of fixed resistor will be required.
Do I really need to buy that tiny 'SMT Resistor' or any carbon film or ordinary resistor should work ?


----------



## Sin0822

any resistor ordinary resistor will work, an SMT would be harder to do it with. You can even use a potentiometer tuned to 100K that would work as well. You can solder wires to the points and then to the resistor.
I just used a 30W iron, it doesn't take anything too hot.


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> any resistor ordinary resistor will work, an SMT would be harder to do it with. You can even use a potentiometer tuned to 100K that would work as well. You can solder wires to the points and then to the resistor.
> I just used a 30W iron, it doesn't take anything too hot.


Oh Sin0822 ! You're great.







Mmmuhaaa ( lol sorry








)

I haven't even do that mod yet and I am feeling like my 5 GHz is stable lol








Thank you for everything.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quick question
Quote:


> #1 CPU VCore: Stock varies, but safe on air up to 1.45-1.5v or 55C, whichever comes first. For 24/7 keep it under 1.4v or 45C, whichever comes first. That is my recommendation to avoid electron migration and voltage/heat degradation.


First off, great article! Really helped me a lot with my OC'ing. Would not have known what to do without it. Thanks!

What do you mean by 24/7? Does this apply specifically to a PC (for example) dedicated to [email protected] around the clock 24/7? Or does it apply to everyone's final OC settings, no matter the load on the PC?

In my case, I've found my FX-4170 to be stable at 4.8Ghz with 1.472V. In HWMonitor, my "Package" temperature is exactly 45C when stress-testing with Prime95, a fair bit lower when gaming. However, I have all the power-saving options enabled in BIOS, which downclocks my FX-4170 to 1.4Ghz at 0.960V on idle. I typically game for 1 - 2 hours a day. Should I still reduce my voltage to 1.4V and find a stable OC for that?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Quick question
> First off, great article! Really helped me a lot with my OC'ing. Would not have known what to do without it. Thanks!
> 
> What do you mean by 24/7? Does this apply specifically to a PC (for example) dedicated to [email protected] around the clock 24/7? Or does it apply to everyone's final OC settings, no matter the load on the PC?
> 
> In my case, I've found my FX-4170 to be stable at 4.8Ghz with 1.472V. In HWMonitor, my "Package" temperature is exactly 45C when stress-testing with Prime95, a fair bit lower when gaming. However, I have all the power-saving options enabled in BIOS, which downclocks my FX-4170 to 1.4Ghz at 0.960V on idle. I typically game for 1 - 2 hours a day. Should I still reduce my voltage to 1.4V and find a stable OC for that?


I think you're fine at those temps and volt. And yes, I think OP means 24/7 for something like Folding and what not, that requires the CPU to be under constant voltage and temps. As long as you're not, you'll be fine.

I think the caution is in that too much voltage can shorten a CPU's lifespan. That is why I'm worried about my 1.440v FX 6200... And I DO CPU fold on the thing.... :/


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I think you're fine at those temps and volt. And yes, I think OP means 24/7 for something like Folding and what not, that requires the CPU to be under constant voltage and temps. As long as you're not, you'll be fine.
> 
> I think the caution is in that too much voltage can shorten a CPU's lifespan. That is why I'm worried about my 1.440v FX 6200... And I DO CPU fold on the thing.... :/


Thanks for replying! Good to know I can run 4.8Ghz!

Still, I'm very satisfied with the 4.66Ghz I've managed on stock voltage. Maybe its just me, but the CPU seems to be more stable when doing a mix of FSB / HTT and mulitplier, contrary to what OP states. For example, I am not able to maintain stability with 4.7Ghz even with 1.440V using multiplier alone... however, CPU is running perfectly fine with 4.66Ghz, FSB 233, stock voltage (1.39V)! Didn't note the multiplier... just tried keeping it as close as possible to 4.6Ghz.

I have a theory: Up to a point, using CPU multiplier alone requires less voltage than a mix of FSB / HTT and CPU multiplier, theory supported by OP. However, upon reaching fairly high OC's (+4.6Ghz maybe?), the CPU requires a bump up in FSB / HTT in order to maintain stability at all at a reasonable voltage... otherwise, use ridiculously high voltage.

I'm no expert, don't take my word for it! Try bumping up that FSB though if you haven't yet, might help you lower the voltage.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Thanks for replying! Good to know I can run 4.8Ghz!
> 
> Still, I'm very satisfied with the 4.66Ghz I've managed on stock voltage. Maybe its just me, but the CPU seems to be more stable when doing a mix of FSB / HTT and mulitplier, contrary to what OP states. For example, I am not able to maintain stability with 4.7Ghz even with 1.440V using multiplier alone... however, CPU is running perfectly fine with 4.66Ghz, FSB 233, stock voltage (1.39V)! Didn't note the multiplier... just tried keeping it as close as possible to 4.6Ghz.
> 
> I have a theory: Up to a point, using CPU multiplier alone requires less voltage than a mix of FSB / HTT and CPU multiplier, theory supported by OP. However, upon reaching fairly high OC's (+4.6Ghz maybe?), the CPU requires a bump up in FSB / HTT in order to maintain stability at all at a reasonable voltage... otherwise, use ridiculously high voltage.
> 
> I'm no expert, don't take my word for it! Try bumping up that FSB though if you haven't yet, might help you lower the voltage.


Thanks. I might actually try that. I know my board isn't made for OCing, so that's probably the culprit. But I'll be willing to try anything to drop the temps/voltage.

Although stress testing in this weather... PSU + CPU heat... Oh my.... And I try for at least 10 hours Blend stable...

Not to mention upping FSB means I gotta change my RAM settings too...

But I got nothing else to do this Summer... so might as well. :/


----------



## r4yne

I am at 4.1GHz so far on stock voltage and just upping the multiplier, its stable. Will be going to 4.2GHz next. I want as high as I can on stock voltage first


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Interesting... goes against the OP, from AMD themselves... any opinions?
Quote:


> HyperTransport™ (HT) reference clock
> HT reference clock value has no direct impact on system performance. Therefore the maximum amount of HT
> reference clock tuning is not required in order to get the highest performance. HT ref. clock can be used to fine
> tune and dial in the other key clock values on the AMD "Scorpius" platform technology. In some cases a
> relatively high (over 250MHz) HT reference clock might be required for optimal performance.


Reference on page 18:
http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf

I'm inclined to think that the OP was achieving higher performance readings when FSB OC'ing... because of the throttling issue the earlier Gigabyte BIOS had? In earlier BIOS, anything past 16.5 multiplier caused the CPU to throttle even under light loads... only way around that was to manually set multiplier to 16.5 and then increase FSB to achieve higher clocks. I've tested my own system with Cinebench, increasing FSB and saw no performance improvements.

Might want to take a look at this here as well:


----------



## Babagahnush

Can this guide be used on the newer Vishera chips?


----------



## tazmo8448

That Sir was one helluva tutorial. Hats off for that! I have an six month old HP Pavilion desktop with FX-6120 6 core @ 3.5 or 3.6 Ghz depending on what utility I run and have added an HD 6870 GPU eight more GB of Ram and a 120 GB SSD to make it a bit perkier. You OCers are way over my head and would like to ask, if I may, would overclocking be a big benefit or is it worth it in the long run? I tried using the AMD Overdrive thing (ran the test and it topped out at 4.0) and just bumping it to the first level (3.8) seemed to make my games unplayable and had to go back to original settings in order for them to play properly. What I gathered from that episode was ''don't do that'' and use the BIOS settings as you have articulately described to great detail. For an average gamer as myself is it really worth it and what would I gain by doing it? A bit snappier game play maybe or is there a big jump in performance? As you can gather by reading this I know just enough to be dangerous.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tazmo8448*
> 
> That Sir was one helluva tutorial. Hats off for that! I have an six month old HP Pavilion desktop with FX-6120 6 core @ 3.5 or 3.6 Ghz depending on what utility I run and have added an HD 6870 GPU eight more GB of Ram and a 120 GB SSD to make it a bit perkier. You OCers are way over my head and would like to ask, if I may, would overclocking be a big benefit or is it worth it in the long run? I tried using the AMD Overdrive thing (ran the test and it topped out at 4.0) and just bumping it to the first level (3.8) seemed to make my games unplayable and had to go back to original settings in order for them to play properly. What I gathered from that episode was ''don't do that'' and use the BIOS settings as you have articulately described to great detail. For an average gamer as myself is it really worth it and what would I gain by doing it? A bit snappier game play maybe or is there a big jump in performance? As you can gather by reading this I know just enough to be dangerous.


Welcome to your first OCing experience! With that said, I really do not recommend overclocking on a OEM HP motherboard... the boards we use we generally specifically buy to OC these chips. I'm not saying you can't OC yours on that board but I am saying be very careful! Also, we use aftermarket CPU coolers because they will perform better with lower noise so if you do want to OC your chip, at the least put an aftermarket CPU cooler on there, a good place to start is this one.

Otherwise, build your own computer! That way you know exactly what you've put into it and it is infinitely easier to get help when we know exactly what parts you're using!


----------



## tazmo8448

Thanks for answering and yeah I've come to the conclusion that the next time around I'll definitely do a bare bones with a good mobo to start out on. Each time I have run the AMD Overdrive thing it seems to gum up the works and even when I just bump it up one notch. This HP with its generic BIOS settings is really no help attall...I've gone through every setting and there's really no way to really change any thing OC wise. It's really a basic Boot Order and Enable-Disable no BUS options or voltage settings or any thing like what is being discussed and what the hey 3.6 Ghz is fine for now any way. Ya reckon' HP is idiot proofing everything?

For what it's worth, googlin' around, this site is heads and shoulders above the others. Thanks again your answer confirmed what I had suspicions about.


----------



## tazmo8448

BTW that's a good little cooler there and reasonable too.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Subscribed! This thread is pretty awesome!


----------



## Colby

Great post!


----------



## dafuture

WOW...ty so much...I'm french and new in overclocking and I almost understand everything. I tryed this overcloking project with my fx 8350 wich is pretty the same cpu. and with air cooler(really big air cooler) I have reached 5.5 ghz...that's amazing!!! I have past a 10 hours test and it work at 54C ...I have made a couple of blue screen in the first 5 minutes because I have forget to do something important in the first step. I have run some benchmarks and it really increased in performance ... I only run game and the game run really smooth now compared to the past. I have this set up for months now and never get a blue screen or a slow down. Nothing weird happen . everything is fine now!!!
thank you for ur time. And so sorry for my frenchglish... I do my best!!!
Dafuture


----------



## BlaXey

What motherboard you have? And what adjustments made​​?


----------



## BlaXey

I have 4,2 ghz stable with stock cooler in mi fx 8320, but only using multiplier, voltage stock. My motherboard is 990fx ud3, and max temps in 30 mins are 60º in cpu and 53 in cores... for next week i will receive a macho rev a cooler =D. With this i would like to get a 4,6 minimum to 24/7 with fsb and multiplier, but in this guide he is ussing a fx 8120...Makes sense to copy these adjustments?


----------



## BlaXey

For need
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafuture*
> 
> WOW...ty so much...I'm french and new in overclocking and I almost understand everything. I tryed this overcloking project with my fx 8350 wich is pretty the same cpu. and with air cooler(really big air cooler) I have reached 5.5 ghz...that's amazing!!! I have past a 10 hours test and it work at 54C ...I have made a couple of blue screen in the first 5 minutes because I have forget to do something important in the first step. I have run some benchmarks and it really increased in performance ... I only run game and the game run really smooth now compared to the past. I have this set up for months now and never get a blue screen or a slow down. Nothing weird happen . everything is fine now!!!
> thank you for ur time. And so sorry for my frenchglish... I do my best!!!
> Dafuture


What motherboard you have? And what adjustments made ?


----------



## BlaXey

Hey someone has the settings to hyper x memory 1600hz cl9? In 1900hz ?


----------



## DigDeep

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlaXey*
> 
> I have 4,2 ghz stable with stock cooler in mi fx 8320, but only using multiplier, voltage stock. My motherboard is 990fx ud3, and max temps in 30 mins are 60º in cpu and 53 in cores... for next week i will receive a macho rev a cooler =D. With this i would like to get a 4,6 minimum to 24/7 with fsb and multiplier, but in this guide he is ussing a fx 8120...Makes sense to copy these adjustments?


what are your VRM temps? use hwinfo (vr t1, vr t2 label)

http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

mine are 74c after first few minutes, then i stopped prime 95. fx 8320 oced to 4ghz on 1.24voltage hpc off.

with hpc on, temps are much higher because cpu can draw more wattage,155w at 4ghz. more wattage higher temps

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance/70#post_22399243


----------



## Regnitto

This post has been very informative, thank you. I've gotten my FX-6100 Bulldozer to 4.263ghz so far on air


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> This post has been very informative, thank you. I've gotten my FX-6100 Bulldozer to 4.263ghz so far on air


update: 4.347ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/khx5md


----------



## amdcrankitup

Good info" electech13" on the bios settings on the GA-990FXA-UD3 concerning the throttling issue ! Is there a thread here in the forums that would have a more detailed info on recommended bios settings on the UD3 including the power saving settings features what unecessary settings to disable in order to get a more stable overclock? Hopefully with some screeenshots of the Bios settings? I working with the AMD FX 9590 and the GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 4! So this is my first venture into Ocing using this CPU and board and I agree with you electech13 I was surprised the the manual setting option was missing on this board so its all new to me! So any help here would be greatly appreciated! I also noticed as well raising FSB is an issue booting to windows afterwards is a problem! Soooooo anyone with any experiance with this setup of mine I would be gratefull for some advise! Im not going for or trying to acheive a huge OC some some mild Ocing and tweaking to enhance performance! Thanks for any help! Bill ( amdcrankitup)

My Specs

AMD FX-9590 4.7
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4
ASUS AMD R9 290X GPU! OC 4GB
AMD FX8-Core Processor Black Edition Liquid CPU Cooling System
AMD Radeon Memory Gamer Series 2133 16GBytes
CoolerMaster Silent Pro Hybrid 850/Watts
CoolerMaster 830 Stacker Gargoyle Edition
Corsair 120 GB SSD x1 and Western Digital 640 GB
Bitfenix Recon Fan and temp Controller
Raidmax Interconnect 4 port USB 3.0 x2 and 2.0 x2
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit! SP1


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdcrankitup*
> 
> Good info" electech13" on the bios settings on the GA-990FXA-UD3 concerning the throttling issue ! Is there a thread here in the forums that would have a more detailed info on recommended bios settings on the UD3 including the power saving settings features what unecessary settings to disable in order to get a more stable overclock? Hopefully with some screeenshots of the Bios settings? *I working with the AMD FX 9590 and the GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 4!* So this is my first venture into Ocing using this CPU and board and I agree with you electech13 I was surprised the the manual setting option was missing on this board so its all new to me! So any help here would be greatly appreciated! I also noticed as well raising FSB is an issue booting to windows afterwards is a problem! Soooooo anyone with any experiance with this setup of mine I would be gratefull for some advise! Im not going for or trying to acheive a huge OC some some mild Ocing and tweaking to enhance performance! Thanks for any help! Bill ( amdcrankitup)
> 
> My Specs
> 
> AMD FX-9590 4.7
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4
> ASUS AMD R9 290X GPU! OC 4GB
> AMD FX8-Core Processor Black Edition Liquid CPU Cooling System
> AMD Radeon Memory Gamer Series 2133 16GBytes
> CoolerMaster Silent Pro Hybrid 850/Watts
> CoolerMaster 830 Stacker Gargoyle Edition
> Corsair 120 GB SSD x1 and Western Digital 640 GB
> Bitfenix Recon Fan and temp Controller
> Raidmax Interconnect 4 port USB 3.0 x2 and 2.0 x2
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit! SP1


That's the same board i'm running. Let me know how it works out with that 9590. It's working great with my 6100. Turn off your turbo, cool n quiet, C1E, and run LLC on Medium. That's about as much as I can remember without looking in my BIOS


----------



## troady777

i am running a FX 6100 in a Sabertooth 990FX r2.0, 12 Gb ram (3x4Gb) Gskill F3 12800 CL9 (1600Mhz) a Radeon 7850HD 2Gb, Hyper 212 cooler pushing by CPU and another 120mm pulling from back of the case, (plus a 90 mm pushing fresh air in front of the case) Corsair HX750 power supply and 3HDD running @ 5600 rpm, so far I had manage to get the CPU at 4,400Mhz with the air cooling just upping CPU voltage to 1.40625, CPU NB to 1.31250, NB to 1.21875 and DRAMM voltage to 1.51, CPU bus running @ 214 with a CPU ratio of 20.5, it run stable under AIDA64 stability test for 1 hour. Temp idle CPU 40 (loaded 51) VCORE1 46 (loaded 52).
The only weird thing I had notice is a jump in CPU frequency from 4400 to 4468 and back all the time, CPU bus frequency go also back and forth all the time, frequency don`t remain stable, what can that be?
I think that I am missing something in the BIOS but can`t figure out what can it be.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *troady777*
> 
> i am running a FX 6100 in a Sabertooth 990FX r2.0, 12 Gb ram (3x4Gb) Gskill F3 12800 CL9 (1600Mhz) a Radeon 7850HD 2Gb, Hyper 212 cooler pushing by CPU and another 120mm pulling from back of the case, (plus a 90 mm pushing fresh air in front of the case) Corsair HX750 power supply and 3HDD running @ 5600 rpm, so far I had manage to get the CPU at 4,400Mhz with the air cooling just upping CPU voltage to 1.40625, CPU NB to 1.31250, NB to 1.21875 and DRAMM voltage to 1.51, CPU bus running @ 214 with a CPU ratio of 20.5, it run stable under AIDA64 stability test for 1 hour. Temp idle CPU 40 (loaded 51) VCORE1 46 (loaded 52).
> *The only weird thing I had notice is a jump in CPU frequency from 4400 to 4468 and back all the time, CPU bus frequency go also back and forth all the time, frequency don`t remain stable, what can that be?*
> I think that I am missing something in the BIOS but can`t figure out what can it be.


That's normal. My 6100 does the same. As long as you're not throttling way down or shooting way up your fine


----------



## troady777

How far has you go with your 6100? It seems impossible for some reason to go over 4500 for me with this hardware, only way to go is upping voltage a lot and temp gets crazy.


----------



## Regnitto

I'm running 4.326ghz. My temps get too high above that with my air cooling


----------



## Regnitto

I had 4.4 briefly, but it was taking way too much voltage without water cooling......and stepping up beyond that it really seems to get power hungry.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> I had 4.4 briefly, but it was taking way too much voltage without water cooling......and stepping up beyond that it really seems to get power hungry.


After reading a lot of these posts. Plus playing around with my 8350. In general I think that a dozer/driver selection between a x000 & x590 is the core voltage required to to achieve stock speed and wattage. I can run stable 4.5 ghz with 19C ambient 1.31v core. When temps go to up to 25C I have to either shut down 2 cores or drop to 4.1 ghz. 30C run 4 cores or drop to 3.9 ghz. 35C I just shut it off. My problem is I can't get enough air mass per minute through the case and cooler, Removing the side helps at 30C. I have a Corsair A70, however I cannot close the case with it installed. I use a Thermaltake performer 2.0 water cooler. Thats is the biggest I can do with that case. I think the most important part to a build is case selection in relation the purpose of the build. The 8350 was to much cpu for that case. The next thing after the case to consider is the mother board, follow by cpu & cooler, then ram. A 6 core 95 watt Thuban was a good match for that case. I can run 4 cores of the 8350 at 4.85 ghz and 19C ambient in that case with the sides closed.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafuture*
> 
> WOW...ty so much...I'm french and new in overclocking and I almost understand everything. I tryed this overcloking project with my fx 8350 wich is pretty the same cpu. and with air cooler(really big air cooler) I have reached 5.5 ghz...that's amazing!!! I have past a 10 hours test and it work at 54C ...I have made a couple of blue screen in the first 5 minutes because I have forget to do something important in the first step. I have run some benchmarks and it really increased in performance ... I only run game and the game run really smooth now compared to the past. I have this set up for months now and never get a blue screen or a slow down. Nothing weird happen . everything is fine now!!!
> thank you for ur time. And so sorry for my frenchglish... I do my best!!!
> Dafuture


can you up load a cpuz link of your 5.5ghz oc and probaly a pic of full load


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Either my board REALLY isn't meant for OCing, or I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Running an FX-6200 with the Gigabyte GA - 78LMT - USB3. (4+1 phase?)
> 
> Having to put through 1.5V or so to hit 4.2 GHz currently... (1.440 or so under full load/folding) It's only about a 10% overclock so I shouldn't be putting too much voltage. Currently running the 4.2 GHz through 200 FSB x 21 multiplier.
> 
> I've been testing with Prime95 and call it stable after about 10 hours of P95 overnight. If I drop voltage it would have one failed worker/core during the night or a few hours in.
> 
> Could it be a RAM thing? I have no idea about RAM OCing or RAM timings.
> 
> Can anyone help? Thought I would just live with it but seeing such a high voltage for a small OC when everyone else can get it with much less voltage... (even though I know they have better boards.)
> 
> Thought I should mention that I remember the CPU isn't Prime95 long hours stable at default settings/ base speed voltage and whatnot... It'd boot and run no problem of course.... *sigh*


It should be because your cpu is a bad bin which means its a lower quality cpu and not cappable of oc much but will still do stress on stock settings For example your cpu needs 1.66V to do 4.3GHZ and good bin cpu will do 4.3GHZ on 1.4V


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adtakhs*
> 
> I have 990FXA-UD7 R1.1 and AMD FX 8350 !!!
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios
> 
> Cooling system = SCYTHE MUGEN 2100 REV B !
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185142
> 
> F10 -BIOS
> 
> I have try to overclock my cpu but i have a problem !!
> 
> I change :
> 
> multi cpu = 22,5 = (4,5Ghz)
> 
> CPU VCORE = 1,466V /1,42 / 1,408 ...
> 
> CPU VID : 1,25V
> 
> TURBO = DISABLE
> 
> C1E= DISLABLE
> 
> C6 = DISABLE
> 
> C&Q = ENABLE & DISABLE
> 
> APM = DISABLE
> 
> LLC = ULTRA HIGH
> 
> MEMORY - 1600 & 1866 (I HAVE GEIL EVO CORSA 2133Mhz 1,5v)
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/geil_evo_corsa_2133mhz_cl10_8gb_ddr3_review,1.html
> 
> When start OCCT i have this cpu vdrop after some minutes ... Vdrop is permanent ...
> 
> Before first run
> 
> 
> 
> http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/3841/capturehoz.png
> 
> after first run
> 
> 
> 
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5756/capture2vp.png
> 
> Vcore diagram
> 
> 
> 
> After that occt fail !!
> 
> Max core temps = 47C
> 
> Any idea ?


You probaly need more cpu voltage like 0.04-0.1V


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Either my board REALLY isn't meant for OCing, or I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Running an FX-6200 with the Gigabyte GA - 78LMT - USB3. (4+1 phase?)
> 
> Having to put through 1.5V or so to hit 4.2 GHz currently... (1.440 or so under full load/folding) It's only about a 10% overclock so I shouldn't be putting too much voltage. Currently running the 4.2 GHz through 200 FSB x 21 multiplier.
> 
> I've been testing with Prime95 and call it stable after about 10 hours of P95 overnight. If I drop voltage it would have one failed worker/core during the night or a few hours in.
> 
> Could it be a RAM thing? I have no idea about RAM OCing or RAM timings.
> 
> Can anyone help? Thought I would just live with it but seeing such a high voltage for a small OC when everyone else can get it with much less voltage... (even though I know they have better boards.)
> 
> Thought I should mention that I remember the CPU isn't Prime95 long hours stable at default settings/ base speed voltage and whatnot... It'd boot and run no problem of course.... *sigh*


"1.5V or so to hit 4.2 GHz currently... (1.440 or so under full load/folding)" You're effectively giving it 1.44v under load, that's the so called vdrop.

It's cause your board is 4+1 and consequently has no/poor load line calibration (a feature made to combat vdrop, if it's poorly implemented/constrained by VRM design it might overshoot the target a lot (or not work reliably at all) so don't go to the bios now and turn it on with voltage at 1.5, if it has load line calibration at all).

edit: also I looked at your board and there's no heatsink on the VRM area, you'll get throttling or exploding VRMs if you go overclock a lot on that c; (or as the vrms keep getting more hot they will get more unstable at delivering the voltage they are supposed to deliver, even if it says they deliver fine in your monitoring software)


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> "1.5V or so to hit 4.2 GHz currently... (1.440 or so under full load/folding)" You're effectively giving it 1.44v under load, that's the so called vdrop.
> 
> It's cause your board is 4+1 and consequently has no/poor load line calibration (a feature made to combat vdrop, if it's poorly implemented/constrained by VRM design it might overshoot the target a lot (or not work reliably at all) so don't go to the bios now and turn it on with voltage at 1.5, if it has load line calibration at all).
> 
> edit: also I looked at your board and there's no heatsink on the VRM area, you'll get throttling or exploding VRMs if you go overclock a lot on that c; (or as the vrms keep getting more hot they will get more unstable at delivering the voltage they are supposed to deliver, even if it says they deliver fine in your monitoring software)


Probraly increacing motherboard nb will improve vrm and throttroling ?


----------



## mrzoo

I'm not sure what's wrong but everything stuck on auto can't change multiplier etc see photos my board is ga 990fxa ud3 Rev 4. Update to latest bios version f3h


----------



## mrzoo

Anybody?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> Anybody?


Have you tried using the + - keys in the numpad? Also typing directly a value in a field.


----------



## mrzoo

I haven't tried that I press enter when highlighted and it doesn't show the window to change like other stuff I was able to disable core boost and what not but as far as multipliers and voltage it's not letting me


----------



## mrzoo

+ & - worked thanks


----------



## mrzoo

My Temp keeps going up and down not sure why mean while in hw monitor


----------



## Regnitto

there will be some fluctuations in temps, as the proc does have to make minor computations even at idle. also, idle temps on Bulldozers/Piledrivers are not entirely accurate, AMD has admitted that the thermal sensors do not accurately read low temps. what is important is your load temps. What CPU are you running?


----------



## mrzoo

Fx 8320 vishera it's stock I have not oc yet I have a cooler master seidon 120 cooling it


----------



## Regnitto

on the ud3 don't expect to get over 4.4 without putting ur vrm under water. vrm will throttle it any higher. check the Gigabyte GA-990FXA owners thread for more info and support on your board


----------



## mrzoo

That's fine with me it's still a decent oc my board is Rev 4.0


----------



## mrzoo

I'm thinking of reapplying thermal paste I did pea method does spread work fine?


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> That's fine with me it's still a decent oc my board is Rev 4.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> That's fine with me it's still a decent oc my board is Rev 4.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> I'm thinking of reapplying thermal paste I did pea method does spread work fine?


pea method is the best I've found so far.

and yes, 4.4ghz is plenty good. if you ever want to go extreme with that cpu tho, I would recommend the UD7 or ASUS Chrosshar


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> pea method is the best I've found so far.
> 
> and yes, 4.4ghz is plenty good. if you ever want to go extreme with that cpu tho, I would recommend the UD7 or ASUS *Chrosshar*


Crosshair - sorry, typo


----------



## mrzoo

I'm having trouble trying to oc my fx8320. I raise multiplier to 22.5 and I fail to boot.


----------



## mrzoo

I'm having trouble overclocking I keep failing to boot not sure what issue is I have fx8320 on a gigabyte 990fxa - ud3 Rev 4 board With 8gb Ballistic 1330 ram. My voltage is set at 1.4 and llc to medium


----------



## DigDeep

probably need more voltage for 4.5. so raise offset voltage for vcore. try with 1.425

And you ballistic ram is probably 1600 mhz, you need to choose profile 1 insted of auto setting.


----------



## mrzoo

I had tried 1.45 and it did same my ram is 1333 well that's what default shows and when I bought it


----------



## mrzoo

I flashed back to f2 bios and I was able to boot now I'm running prime 95 Small ffts look at these Temps they seem high or is it normal when running this cooler I'm using for cpu is cm seidon on 120


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> I flashed back to f2 bios and I was able to boot now I'm running prime 95 Small ffts look at these Temps they seem high or is it normal when running this cooler I'm using for cpu is cm seidon on 120


Its too high!! Stop it! Max is 72 on cpu and 62 cores


----------



## mrzoo

What should I do lower voltage? It's at 1.42. I'm thinking bringing it down to stock voltage


----------



## mrzoo

How about now I set voltage at 1.38


----------



## mrzoo

This is at 20×200 4ghz 1.35v


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> This is at 20×200 4ghz 1.35v


I think there is something wrong with your cooling, try to change the paste and reseat the cooler.

Max core temp is 62 yours is 73.

My fx 8320 is 20 x200 at 1.272 vcore, max core temp is 51C, cpu socket 58C


----------



## mrzoo

I just dropped my voltage to the same you have and right now these are my temp with about 40 min of prime 95 small ffts


----------



## DigDeep

Thats better, is that max rpm of your fan?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> 
> My Temp keeps going up and down not sure why mean while in hw monitor


thats fine and normal


----------



## red-special

Hi everyone,

I have problems for OC. My specs:

FX 8350
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.2
G. Skill 1866MHz 2 x 8 Gb
PSU Thermaltake 650W Modular
Windows 10 x64 Professional
Liquid cooling custom (Ibercool)

My problem is, when I arrived at 4.6 or 4.7, the PC crashes.

I think the problem is the VRM , which is very hot, and the fact that the version of the motherboard is 1.2, accentuates crashes that I have .

I'm thinking about changing motherboard and put either a Sabertooth or a Crosshair V Formula Z.

You believe that the problem is the Gigabyte ?

Greetings and thanks for everything.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-special*
> 
> You believe that the problem is the Gigabyte ?


Plorbem is not gigabyte. Plorbem is your cpu. Its not a great overclocking chip. therefore if you put it into the absolute best board you still get same overclock results.

Your plorbem with hot vrms is that you do not have a fan blowing directly on it.
Every motherboard out there including the best motherboards will run burning hot if you do not have a fan blowing on vrms.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-special*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have problems for OC. My specs:
> 
> FX 8350
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.2
> G. Skill 1866MHz 2 x 8 Gb
> PSU Thermaltake 650W Modular
> Windows 10 x64 Professional
> Liquid cooling custom (Ibercool)
> 
> My problem is, when I arrived at 4.6 or 4.7, the PC crashes.
> 
> I think the problem is the VRM , which is very hot, and the fact that the version of the motherboard is 1.2, accentuates crashes that I have .
> 
> I'm thinking about changing motherboard and put either a Sabertooth or a Crosshair V Formula Z.
> 
> You believe that the problem is the Gigabyte ?
> 
> Greetings and thanks for everything.


I had a UD3 R1.1. It is not enough board for an 8350 all eight cores at that high a frequency. You probably need a higher vcore which is causing the crashes. I also have Sabertooth R2 and CVFZ and they are both in whole other league despite what Iwamotto says.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

I had the gigabyte 990 ud3 with two 8350s.
With watercooling(Nepton 280L)it can push voltages up to 1.644V during load on 8350
Other 8350 I has runs a bit hotter so about 1.55-1.58V is the max voltage.
Its a really good board I have to say


----------



## gettingstarted

guys , I just bought a new mobo and i'll finally gonna be able to overclock my fx 8120 black edition (125w) . I've been reading about the subject for quite a while and i m positive i can perform a decent overclock, but i m not yet satisfied from what i know, so i m here asking for more information on frequencies, processors, voltages, motherboard features and all of that. Do you guys know good articles and valuable information about that? I decided to ask in here cause after some search using google i couldnt find exactly what i was looking for, although i did find some interesting articles about how general CPU works. What i m looking for is something more detailed and practical about CPU, Motherboard and Dram, theirs frequencies, voltages and how these interactions affect system performance. Btw thanks a lot for the post, OP, learnt a lot from it!

just in case, the new mobo i acquired is a GA-990XA-UD3 R5 (supports up to 140w, 8+2 phases) does not have the recommend chipset that this guide aims, but i m positive i can safely overclock on it.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gettingstarted*
> 
> guys , I just bought a new mobo and i'll finally gonna be able to overclock my fx 8120 black edition (125w) . I've been reading about the subject for quite a while and i m positive i can perform a decent overclock, but i m not yet satisfied from what i know, so i m here asking for more information on frequencies, processors, voltages, motherboard features and all of that. Do you guys know good articles and valuable information about that? I decided to ask in here cause after some search using google i couldnt find exactly what i was looking for, although i did find some interesting articles about how general CPU works. What i m looking for is something more detailed and practical about CPU, Motherboard and Dram, theirs frequencies, voltages and how these interactions affect system performance. Btw thanks a lot for the post, OP, learnt a lot from it!
> 
> just in case, the new mobo i acquired is a GA-990XA-UD3 R5 (supports up to 140w, 8+2 phases) does not have the recommend chipset that this guide aims, but i m positive i can safely overclock on it.


Monitor temps, recomended max temperture guys say in general is 66C for core temps and 72C for socket.

Have a fan blowing directly onto vrms and NB, those will run boiuling hot when overclocked

Guys say in general 1.55V is maximum safe voltage for amd FX cpu, given that you do not overheat that is.

Gigabyte mobos may have bios plorbems, I had the plorbem where I cannot boot with 23.5X multiplier or higher. But setting it at 23.5 in windows works and runs stable


----------



## porschedrifter

So I have a couple questions,

When he says:
*#2 CPU Northbridge Frequency: Stock value is at 11X, maximum of 20X, and that is multiplied by the HTT/FSB to give you the CPUNB frequency, stock is 2200.*

and

*#4 HT Link Frequency: Stock at 2600mhz*

Is that mixed up? Or is my HT stock supposed to be 2600mhz, and my CPU/NB at 2200mhz?
I only ask because in bios my CPU/NB can go way above 2600 in settings and the HT is only able to be set to 2600 max.

Also,
When increasing the HT link higher, which voltage should I be raising, NB-HT voltage or NB voltage?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

for HT multiplier overclock, motherboard nb voltage + HT voltage will need to be rasied
For HT overclock using FSB, HT voltage can stay at stock and you can achive 3900MHZ + oc if your motherboard can handle it. NB voltage mobo may need to be raised.
I have a 4.2GHZ HT with a 990 ud7 24/7 stable

Just a update on 990ud3 impression.
The R1 up to R2 model is very good, can take 300fsb oc 24/7 stable.
However I got a 990ud3 r5 and it dosen't like overclocking much. Not stable at anything other than 200fsb. Refused to run 225FSB stable no matter how many times i tired


----------



## Moorsy_AU

Hi all,

I know this an old thread, I'm playing with my FX8370, Asus Sabretooth 990FX R3.0 atm. does anyone have this OC Guide with the pictures ? they no long work in this thread.


----------



## warpuck

A Sabertooth is pretty much a simplified Crosshair V.
But I found the Asrock Extreme 9 was a bit better at selecting a core or cores. You could run one core per module. 
Never played with LN2.
I could get 5.5 Ghz on one core with the excavator on water or 5.35Gz (9590) with one core per module as long I set the FSB to 100. 
The difference between the asrock 9 and the sabertooth was the sabertooth select modules and the extreme 9 would select cores.
Actually 9 would would shut off one core in the module, but you could not pick the one. It would just shut one off.
I think going higher was mostly a problem with keeping the board components cool enough.
I killed enough boards but never figured out which board modules needed more cooling.
Never bought a CH5 so I don't know what the bios would do.
This is a Buildzoid attempt at 8.0 Ghz on LN2. From 2016 with a 9590 on a Gigabyte mobo. I was real good at killing Gigabyte AM3+ boards.


----------

